# Help the new guy please



## Anonymous (Jul 21, 2008)

our little hobby is growing shop is growing fast but we have know idea what we are doing we are stripping computers maonitors and now expanding to printers as well.

I tried the shor SUB zero kit and got a bunch of dry grey stuff un meltable looks like grapghite dust.

I have almost ten gallons of deluted 1 lb Storm, 1Lb urea, 1Lb Sub Zero. in solution with 2 Gallons Muratic Acid. This I waited and precipitated over a 4 day period and got the grey dust. I got angry and poured a 1/2 lb of baking soda into each 5 gallon bucket I figure that batch is a waste unless some one can tell me how to save it?

I am going to start a new but will try the clorox and muratic version this time.

What do I do with the flat packs I am getting a really big pile of them?

Sorry but the Army taught me a lot of things but being a good kitchen chemist isn't one of them.

ANyone willing to point me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated.

Jeff


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 21, 2008)

Gat a copy of Hoke's book and read it. It will help you far more than asking questions here, one at a time. Once you've read her book, you will understand what to expect from your work. 

Harold


----------



## markqf1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Or download it here!

Mark


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jul 22, 2008)

What did you put into solution?

You might consider skipping the Shor products. You can get the job done cheaper without them.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 22, 2008)

Markgf1:

can you send me the link to the book? It isn't coming up in your first post.

Jeff


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 22, 2008)

Jeff,

Welcome to the forum.

The best advcie I can give you (besides reading Hoke of course) is to start small. Learn the basics and the test procedures.

You should follow the Guided Tour Link in my signature line below and read each or the four links therein.

Steve


----------



## markqf1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Look under "books and other information" in the learning section of the forum.

Mark


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 22, 2008)

Rag and Bone I placed approx. 20 sticks of ram with chips. about 15 processors and about a dozen sound / modem/ network cards all in at once. soaked for 24 hrs they came out of solutions clean. No solder or anything. The solution at that point was 3/4 lb sub zero 1 Gallon Muratic.

I used 1/4th of the sub zero in a small test batch originally and that did nothing but remove a few finger flakes so I went for it with the rest and here I am. I used the entire Lb of Urea. and the entire Lb of Storm to try to get what I could and all that dropped from the solution is what I beleive to be either unused storm or Sub sero all I know for sure is it won't melt and it is grey. I never saw anything in either batch that ressembled gold sponge gold or even metal other then the fingers that originall came off. I was really hopeful with the sub zero kit whn I had all those fingers floating in there and all the pins had bee consumed but I can't figure out how to get them out of the solution. 

I am not a complete moron, I am a disabbled vet in his third year in college studying to be a biologist. I am currently retaking the classes from when I was younger that I messed up in, unfortunately one of those is Chemistry. I am also a part time taxdermist so I am used to playing with chemicals. This is actually my wife and kids thing. The Kids get the regular scrap profits and are doing quite well. My wife Dee gets the gold proffits but I am the one that is supposed to proccess the chemical part of it so I don't have to worry about her getting burned or inhaling the fumes. (I have my own Safety Equipment) we don't have the money for any for her yet. Once I get this all figured out and working, I intend to get her, her own teach her what she needs to know to make it work and then get back to my animals and my work.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 22, 2008)

Sarge,

Do you have stannous chloride testing solution? If so, you should test the liquid to see if you have any dissolved gold. The items you included won't produce much gold (less than 1/4 gram is my guess) and if positive will only show up as a very light purple to gray color on the test swab. If the gold isn't in the solution, it's got to be in the powder/sludge.

It's my belief that you most likely have no gold in solution and it is all mixed in with the gray sludge at the bottom. This sludge likely contains silver chloride, gold, and a mixture of base metal compounds. The gold was precipitated due to the large quantity of base metals dissolved in the mix with the gold. 

Try filtering out the gray sludge and cutting it with some 31.45% muriatic acid. If the fresh acid turns dark (almost black) you have base metal compounds in the sludge. After the acid wash the remaining powder several times with tap water (at least three). Any gold and silver chloride
that is present will remain behind.

Now you can extract the gold using HCl-Cl or AR and proceed as normal.

Steve


----------



## Lino1406 (Jul 24, 2008)

It seems urea - you said
you used a whole pound?


----------

